# Need a ride for 3 Wed,Thurs or Friday



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

My son has a friend comeing in and all three of us would like to go out some time Wed through Friday. Looking to catch anything inshore. If you have room let me know about the price per person and what to bring. We can also help clean the boat. Thanks for your time.:thumbup:


----------

